# Should I enter a show? What do I need to do to get ready for showing??



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

I think I might enter a dog show coming up!!! I've taken a few handling classes with my 2.5 year old Golden. I'm not good at it, but I've gotten better over time. After the last two or three classes, my instructor who is a judge keeps telling me to go ahead and enter a show. He even complimented my dog and said he should get his championship. I'm not sure I believe him! Maybe he is just trying to get me to come back to his classes, lol! Well he keeps asking me about showing, so finally I've decided to try it! I talked to the breeder and just put in the application to switch my dog to full registration, and I called AKC who says it takes two weeks to process.

There is a show coming up, White River GR Club specialty. Should I try entering that one? Is a specialty too hard for us? I"m just worried that both my dog and I will instantly get laughed out of the building! I'm worried about many things including my novice handling skills. Also, I am worried about my dog too. He doesn't have a big hairy coat. My instructor said that some judges won't like him because he is more moderate. I attended a dog show to observe and it seems that all the Goldens are bigger, hairier, and puffier than mine.

Also, what do I need to do for a show? I don't know how to groom him, so I have to find someone to groom him the day before, right? Then, when I get there, I have to put him on the table and blow his fur right before the show. Can I just use my own personal hair dryer? This is what I usually use at home. Do I have to give him a bath every single day of the show? You bathe the dog at the hotel? Are there any products that can make his coat look thicker? I need to buy a folding chair? Do you leave your stuff at the show overnight? Which class do I enter? I read on here that Open is more likely to get winners but on the other hand I don't want to embarrass myself and my dog with all these seasoned pros.

Also, my Golden is very silly and I just know he will misbehave. He does this thing in every place we go to, where he has to chase his tail, then lay down on the ground and roll around on his back. I think he does it as a way to calm down when he is surrounded by excitement. In conformation class, I'm known as the girl with the dog who rolls around. It sounds stupid but it is hard to stop him, it's almost like compulsive. I assume I can't let him do this in the ring, lol? The judge will kick me out?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll answer the questions I can answer at least....



littlesnow said:


> Also, what do I need to do for a show?


This is a complicated question to answer... everyone has a wish list of stuff they need or want. If you are starting out, you probably need a lot of stuff.

Also, if you are switching registration now, might not make it in time for the specialty which closes this coming week.

Basic needs are:

Grooming table (standard size and shape) + arm and well-fitting noose. 
Box Dryer - expect to spend at least $250-300.
30-50 foot extension cord to plug in your dryer
Folding chairs are needed, yes.

Tack box - for all your grooming supplies. And you would bring everything you need to groom your dog, including touch ups. This includes a decent set of shears (straight edge long, straight edge short, thinning, maybe curved as well - these can run you about $400+ or so, but worth the expense since they will stay sharp and can be sharpened). This would include shampoos, conditioners (leave in type stuff - but nothing too crazy)... and some other products needed depending on your dog. A good example that a lot of people don't think about but is rolled in with everything else is picks/scrapers for teeth if your dog has tarter build up.

Show collar and lead 

Wire crate 

Professional grooming from a golden retriever show person needs to be done within 10 days of a show. Usually a couple days before because cleaning out the ears can cause the dogs to shake their heads for a day or two. You have to go to a golden person who shows for best results. 

Day before show - people head out to set up. You don't want to be stuck trying to find a spot the day of the show. You would leave your grooming table/chair/crate at your set up + plug your cord in for your set up.

Day of the show, people soak the dogs down to the skin with a spray bottle (either just water or a bodifier/water mixture) if bathing stations aren't provided. If bathing stations are provided, the dogs get baths day of the show. <= This is why you need a good dryer. People dryers don't work like that + it would take you forever to dry the coat completely + they will damage the coats. Also why you need to spend almost $10 on a good spray bottle specific for this purpose.

Do not bathe dogs at hotels. <= It's not usually allowed and can get hotels angry at show people.

Open class at a big specialty will be a pretty big class. Mostly pros. Some of that spills into the other classes, but American Bred is another option. 

*** If you go to a golden retriever person who shows/handles, it might be a better option to see if they can help you. Especially in giving you an honest evaluation as to how to get into showing. You can probably pay somebody to groom your dog leading up to a show and at a show so you don't have to have all the set up stuff. I would give yourself more time than 2-3 weeks for everything though. Maybe give yourself 3-6 months to really get started.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

We are also an inexperienced family. Showing dogs has become my teenage daughter's main interest but I will share how we did it.

My dog also had issues when we first started going to confirmation class. He would jump at us, bite at the leash, sometime mouth us. Of course, as soon as the judge/instructor came by he was perfectly behaved except that he would want to sit for the exam initially.

We would not have shown him when he was like that-- maybe he would have done fine with a pro handler but not with us.

Thankfully, we were able to train him out of it and then my daughter attended a match with him. It was a great experience for them both and something I would highly recommend to you. It gives you practice without the pressure. But-- they can be hard to find. That's the downside. 

In the meantime, we attended many dog shows without our dog. It helped us get a feel for what they were like, learn to read the premiums/judging schedule/catalog.

It was almost a year before we attended our first show since starting conformation classes. We picked a show our breeder was attending and it made a huge difference to have him there. He was able to save a space for us, help us learn more about grooming (I suggest videoing anyone who helps you so you can go back and refer to it) and give my daughter tips for the ring. It was great to have support like that. Plus we were lucky enough to meet Megora there and get feedback. It was a wonderful first experience.

My daughter does not have an expensive set of tools like she probably needs but she has basic grooming supplies, a grooming table, and a nice but the least expensive dryer (Kool Pup). We add to her collection slowly and when we replace an item she has we try to aim for it to be a final purchase. (Meaning, it will be good enough quality to last.)

She took an online course (which I don't see available at the moment) for show grooming goldens and practices at home. But-- even though we haven't attended that many shows yet there is already a marked difference in her skills compared to the first show. So I think wherever you start, just know you will get better. 

As for the coat-- our dog does not have the most coat compared to others and yes, it does seem that dogs with more coat tend to win. And be aware that most of the time you will be up against professional handlers. That's OK-- I think it's good for the sport to have a them alongside of people like us who are novices. Watch what they do and learn from them. But attitude helps. There is one pro handler (also breeder) I have seen who genuinely looks like she is having the best time with her dogs out there in the ring. Her dog looks joyful and bouncy, as does she. So don't let your boy lose his goofiness but just channel it into what a showdog should be doing.

I'm in the midwest too so hopefully we can connect at a show!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Look for his Dad in the Veterans class at White River  . Your boy is stunning, and I would trust that particular conformation instructor's opinion.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@hotel4dogs - Are you close enough to the owner to help her out with the grooming?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We are new too - well, under two years. I brought my Sailor out to shows before she and I were ready. It was very frustrating, but she was also a puppy, we have taken her out for a while, last time she was in a show, my daughter was handling her, she saw me outside of the ring, and ran out to see me.

We now have a 20 month old, and he came to us partially trained, so he is my daughters show and junior handling dog. He is an extreme light color, so we go in not expecting many judges to like him, and just getting the practice. The past few shows he got his first point and is now getting reserves, and we are placing before some big professional handlers. Of course, things happen to everybody - Kennedy noticed that my breeder was behind him with another dog when going for Winner's dog, so of course he ran around the whole time, turning back to look at her. I wonder if that is why he ended up with Reserve, but now that is something we know we need to train him for.

My breeder, when she was doing the down and back, the sole of her shoe fell off. I have it on video. We all got the biggest laugh out it, these things happen.

We have been building our show stuff up gradually, watching other people etc. I got a really nice folding chair at TJ Maxx for under $40, same ones everybody else has. I bought my first grooming table with wheels, so it can be used as a dolly. My breeder lent me a very expensive used dryer, it broke, my husband fixed it, so my breeder gave it to me. I had bought a second hand grooming box, I ended up not liking it, instead I went to Home Depot and bought a three level tool box with wheels for probably $40. Comes apart into three tool boxes. Fits everything from a roll of paper towels, to large bottles of shampoo, to all the product, combs, leads we have accumulated. Because the first year we always met my breeder at the shows and some other friends, we were able to borrow their items to try out, watch there little tricks of the trade - like what to bring, how to load and unload, how to time the grooming, etc.

I got my first set of shears and blenders at Sally's, paid about 50 each for them. Since then, my daughter won a really nice pair of blenders. 

I am told even those that have been doing this for years, still are learning, and every dog is different in how to groom them.

I am also thinking that right now the dogs I am seeing in this part of the country ( Kansas City ) do not have the heavy coats I was seeing a couple years ago.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@cubbysan - I got the big box on wheels from home depot which has a tray on the top for brushes + my box dryer fits inside with the other stuff. 

The actual tack boxes out there - I'm not 100% sure if they are worth the cost. One nice thing about some that I've seen is they lock up so you can leave at your setup.

SHEARS:

I still have a $9 pair of conairs from the petstore that I use on the bottoms of the feet and around the pads and sometimes making the initial cuts on top. Bertie's one breeder said something to the effect of not wasting the blades of the more expensive shears on that heavy duty stuff. The conairs have been doing the job just fine without sharpening for about 3-4 years now. If not longer. If I had to replace them, it's not huge deal because cheap.

I do have Fromms from Ulta that are OK for whiskers. But feel too loose to do more detail cutting like around the feet. 

For the ears - you kinda want a good pair of 7 or 8" straight edge shears to trim the edge of the ears. A continuous cut will eliminate choppy lines along the edge of the ear. You don't have to get really expensive scissors for this. I have a Japanese pair (I don't know the name) that I got for about $60? I also have another pair which was about $80-90 that I generally use. 

The detail work around the feet - you want as nice a pair of shears as you can get. I have a 6" curved pair of super pointy nose shears to use around the feet after I've taken the bulk out. I believe that's about $110?

Thinning shears - again, you want as nice a pair as you can get. But something in the $120-150 range would be fine. 

Others kinds of stuff to think about would be a Mars stripper to smooth out the under-ear and neck area and smooth out the ruff so it blends more. 

A super fine stripping knife to smooth out the ears after you've trimmed the edge, gone over with the mars stripper for bulk, did selective cuts with thinning shears... and you are finishing up to have a smooth looking natural ear. If you have a dog who naturally has shaggy ears, all this stuff is needed. If you have a dog who grows very minimal fluff on and around the ears - yay! Less work needs to be done on the ears and you probably are only looking at trimming the edge of the ears and everything else is optional.

^^^ If you find somebody to groom for you, you can avoid having to buy the above stuff. But they are nice to have, because with these dogs you are always going to be grooming. And you should look for somebody who will take about 1+ years (or however long) to hands on teach you everything about grooming your own dogs. 

!!!! <= And even if you've bought all that stuff above. Don't use it on your dog right now. Learn how to use it, but have somebody else groom for you. Learn to trim between shows. Having it at dog shows might be a good idea if you have somebody meeting up with you and grooming for you. If necessary, you have grooming stuff for them to use.

**** Don't be self-conscious going out there. Make sure everyone knows you are new and be able to have fun regardless. It can be a rude awakening the first 1-3 times you go out there. After that it starts getting a lot more fun. Especially if you have a good dog.  

People are generally nice. And we all know how to have a good laugh at ourselves when stuff happens.  

Best thing that happened last year - for example. LOL. The judge had just sent us for our go around after the down and back... I was about halfway around when I lost one of my shoes in the wet grass. I had to go back and find my shoe and remember to jog back to the judge to start over again. I was laughing. The judges was laughing. People outside the ring were laughing at me...  The shows blend together quite a bit, but I seem to remember winning that class. So it doesn't always cost you when something dumb happens. As long as you recover. 

Another one I can think of which was a ton of funny... this was a late May show which was goshawful hot outside. I think mid-80's. We were outside in the full sun. >.< My guy won his class (open) and then we had to go back in for winners. And the judge obviously really liked my dog because she sent me into a down and back and he PACED the whole way because he was hot and I was too hot to note until friends outside were hollaring at me to do it again and the judge laughed and sent me back out there to actually trot that time. He trotted and she gave him the Win. <= Stuff like that happens. 

If your dog tries to drop and roll - just pop correct and keep him on his feet. You are going to be stacking/baiting him every moment you are out there if you are not moving. Shouldn't give him too much a chance to clown too much. (also - dogs get bored in handling classes, there's a lot of downtime - shows are different)

You see a lot of "puppy" behaviors with the 6 month puppies. Especially those being shown in summer where it's all pretty new to them. You see them bouncing around, jumping on the judge, etc... even with big handlers. 

Older dogs going out there the first time - might need time to learn what's what out there. And it just comes with you going out there. And keep going out there. <= UKC shows are good for training the dogs in a show type atmosphere. Because as long as you win your class and keep going from there, you get several times in the ring per show. A lot of people do UKC shows for this reason.

The dogs also become pretty seasoned after a while. So you don't really have to worry too much about dog and can focus on other things. It does come. It just takes a lot of work to get there.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

Megora thanks for the very detailed list and grooming equipment! Can I use a soft crate at the show? We got rid of our wire crate and only have the soft zip one now. Also regarding the grooming, I did not realize how expensive all the equipment is. I think I would rather hire a handler and let them handle the grooming too. Also, I don't think I can fit a grooming table in my small apartment bathroom. If I did learn, I'd definitely have to do it all someplace else.

Possibly I could ask the breeder to groom him before the show. Also, I suppose it is inappropriate to "borrow" or even pay to use other people's equipment at the show? I'm guessing they will be really busy with their own dogs and won't have time for me to pop onto their table. So I should definitely get a table & dryer to use for the show, right?


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

hotel4dogs said:


> Look for his Dad in the Veterans class at White River  . Your boy is stunning, and I would trust that particular conformation instructor's opinion.


OOO how cool! If I don't end up entering, I would love to come and watch anyway!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

littlesnow said:


> Megora thanks for the very detailed list and grooming equipment! Can I use a soft crate at the show? We got rid of our wire crate and only have the soft zip one now. Also regarding the grooming, I did not realize how expensive all the equipment is. I think I would rather hire a handler and let them handle the grooming too. Also, I don't think I can fit a grooming table in my small apartment bathroom. If I did learn, I'd definitely have to do it all someplace else.
> 
> Possibly I could ask the breeder to groom him before the show. Also, I suppose it is inappropriate to "borrow" or even pay to use other people's equipment at the show? I'm guessing they will be really busy with their own dogs and won't have time for me to pop onto their table. So I should definitely get a table & dryer to use for the show, right?


Soft crates are not permitted at most show sites outside of obedience trials.

The equipment is expensive... but then you will likely be using the same stuff for the next 10-12 years of your dog's life. It's a good enough investment whether you show or not. If you have an interest in showing it's one more reason to pick up a few things. Especially the dryer. Frees you up to take the dogs swimming more frequently year around without negative side effects.

I set up the grooming table anywhere around the house. I actually have 2 grooming tables. One stays in my car trunk with the wire crate (and the soft crate) and my dolly and electric cord, etc. There's a lot of stuff I never unpack because I will never use it in the house. In the house, I usually have one table set up all the time and pushed out of the way. My tack box is rolled beneath the table out of the way. The arm is propped in a corner out of the way. <= I prefer grooming on our tile floor in our basement, but I've groomed in my bedroom, livingroom... and I know people people who stick the table out on their front porches or balconies to get stuff done. 

If you have a mentor who is doing the grooming for you and is helping you out at the showsite. You can absolutely work it out with them. If your breeder shows, work with them. <= I have a friend who sometimes helps me with feet especially. I take my dog to her table and she uses her own stuff. 

Did not mean to discourage. It is a lot of stuff. Showing isn't cheap or easy when there is grooming involved. Once you get past all that stuff - it does get easier and you started saving a lot of money you would have otherwise spent with a handler. That said, sometimes it cheaper long run to go with a handler. You pay more upfront but save long run because a handler can finish a dog in less time.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

Megora said:


> Soft crates are not permitted at most show sites outside of obedience trials.
> 
> The equipment is expensive... but then you will likely be using the same stuff for the next 10-12 years of your dog's life. It's a good enough investment whether you show or not. If you have an interest in showing it's one more reason to pick up a few things. Especially the dryer. Frees you up to take the dogs swimming more frequently year around without negative side effects.
> 
> ...


Wow, that sucks about the crate. I specifically got rid of the wire crate because it was so heavy for me... Looks like I need to get one of those rolling things or there is no way I will be able to carry the wire crate.

I think my original goal was to get a handler, if someone will accept my Golden, but just because my instructor has been encouraging me to do some shows, I thought I could try it myself too. I'll have to figure out the grooming thing with someone. What size is your grooming table?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If space is tight at some shows or if I'm sharing space with people who saved me a spot in their set up - I leave the crate in the car. So you don't 100% need to get a crate right away. It is preferred because there is downtime at shows and the dogs need space to crash. And with summer shows, you can aim fans into the crate to keep them cool. 

Grooming tables = 36". Foster Smith has their tables on sale. I also like their crates....

I have a $14 dolly that I picked up from home depot and bungee cords to keep the crate, arm, and table together. You'll want one anyway so you aren't making multiple trips from the car to your set up when unloading/loading - especially if you have a long trek to a spot.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Not talented enough! His breeder would do a great job, though!



QUOTE=Megora;7075625]@hotel4dogs - Are you close enough to the owner to help her out with the grooming?[/QUOTE]


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Dad hasn't been in the ring in over 5 years...Don't expect much!!



littlesnow said:


> OOO how cool! If I don't end up entering, I would love to come and watch anyway!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Actually, her dog is a bit of famous. He has unbelievable numbers of followers both on Facebook and on Instagram, where he usually gets many thousands of likes every time she posts a new photo!
Stole this from Facebook, hope it's okay with the OP, since it's a public picture. I wish you could see his whole body, he's really put together beautifully.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow! What a stunning head with a great expression!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Rufio! I follow him on IG. He is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Actually, her dog is a bit of famous. He has unbelievable numbers of followers both on Facebook and on Instagram, where he usually gets many thousands of likes every time she posts a new photo!
> Stole this from Facebook, hope it's okay with the OP, since it's a public picture. I wish you could see his whole body, he's really put together beautifully.


I totally thought you were talking about Tito all along!! :lol:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOLOL! Looks just like him, though 




Sweet Girl said:


> I totally thought you were talking about Tito all along!! :lol:


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for the nice words! He can often be found very alert with perked ears looking at some form of prey animal, so I just quickly take a few snaps with my camera!

I am just thrilled to have a Tito pup!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I also follow the handsome Rufio on Facebook/Instagram. Tito kids are the best I hope you two have fun learning about conformation!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

OOOOH. NOW I get it. I was so confused. 

Barb, you WERE talking about Tito! I got thrown off by the photo and someone saying Rufio!! So Rufio is a Tito pup? He is beautiful. And Tito is competing in the ring again? That's very fun!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes to all :grin2:



Sweet Girl said:


> OOOOH. NOW I get it. I was so confused.
> 
> Barb, you WERE talking about Tito! I got thrown off by the photo and someone saying Rufio!! So Rufio is a Tito pup? He is beautiful. And Tito is competing in the ring again? That's very fun!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A Tito pup with prey drive, fancy that!!! :wink2::wink2::wink2:



littlesnow said:


> Thanks for the nice words! He can often be found very alert with perked ears looking at some form of prey animal, so I just quickly take a few snaps with my camera!
> 
> I am just thrilled to have a Tito pup!


----------

